# Enneagram Inventory



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

The King Of Dreams said:


> *ONES*
> 1. I like to be organized and orderly.
> 2. It is difficult for me to be spontaneous.
> *3. I often feel guilty about not getting enough accomplished.*
> ...


1: 4/20
2: 1/20
3: 8/20
4: 11/20
5: 9/20
6: 2/20
7: 14/20
8: 14/20
9: 7/20

Sounds about right.


----------



## RainSage (Jun 2, 2012)

OK, now I'm more confused than ever. The more I read, the less I know  According to this I respond primarily as an 8, having checked off 16/20, followed by 9 (15/20) and then, 2 and 4 (both 13/20)... and here I've been tossing around that I'm 9-ish, 1-ish, 6-ish and less likely 5-ish but, definitely NOT 8-ish :dry: I don't know what to do with all this.

EDIT: I seriously need help. Why don't theories come with a definitive guide? ... (because they are theories)


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

*ok la, some of these are overly general *

*6*:*WTF* @ 11. I’ve been told I have a good sense of humor. *<- NOT eneagram trait - funny is funny and anyone can learn humour. GTFO!* (provided willing, avg IQ, no brain damage etc...or I'm just jealous) yes to 12, 13, 14, 16, no to everything else.

--*
7*: 11. I usually manage to get what I want. / 15. I am often at ease in groups. <--* NO*
*WTF* @ 18. Sometimes I feel inferior and sometimes I feel superior to others. <--*unspecific much?*
9. I like myself and I’m good to myself. / 10. I like people and they usually like me. 20. I can make great sacrifices to help people.  *<--Unsure /MEH*
*conclusion: good enough. *
--
*8: **NO *to 9, 13, 14*, yes for everything else.* 
*4:* *NO to *4,7,*8, **yes for everything else.*
*WTF* @ *3. *I can become nonfunctional for hours, days, or weeks when I’m depressed. *<- part of depression definition = 2 weeks+, what is this trying to say?*
*WTF* @ 12. I place great importance on my intuition. (SE or SI dom 4's are SOL?) <- explanation please?


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

The King Of Dreams said:


> *ONES*
> *1.  I like to be organized and orderly.*
> *2. It is difficult for me to be spontaneous.*
> 3. I often feel guilty about not getting enough accomplished.
> ...


1: 8/20 
2: 7/20 
3: 4/20 (I am anti-3, screw titles and image) 
*4: 13/20
*5: 10/20
6: 10/20
*7: 13/20 
8: 13/20 *
9: 10/20


----------

